# Best moon shot.



## Raw photographer (Apr 26, 2019)

They there. Post you best moon shot here as well as the camera/lens you used and any other notes or story to go with it.

Here is my best shot. I used a Canon rebel xs with a canon 75-300mm lens.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 26, 2019)

I haven't done many moon shots and my camera & lens are mediocre at best (the infamous kit lens, the Vivitar Series 1 fixed 500 mm lens coupled to a Canon T6) but here ya go! Yes, there is some editing but not much, really.




Here's another that I superimposed onto a pic of my motorcycle next to the Skyway Bridge in St. Pete. Same camera but w/Canon EFS 18-55mm lens.


----------



## Raw photographer (Apr 26, 2019)

Looks great nice work.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 26, 2019)

Raw photographer said:


> Looks great nice work.


Thanks, yours as well!


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 26, 2019)

Here's one of my favourites.

Canon 7Dmk2 with Canon 500mm F4
1/500 at F7.1 ISO 100.
Handheld, shot from my front yard.




moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Raw photographer (Apr 26, 2019)

Wow very nice.
Thats a good one.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Apr 26, 2019)

Here is one of the Super moon in 2014.
Canon 7d, mk ii, Sigma 150-600 lens.


----------



## Raw photographer (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 26, 2019)

https://flic.kr/p/267sbNg https://www.flickr.com/photos/136001688@N06/


----------



## Raw photographer (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice one.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 26, 2019)

Awesome moon shots..i have not really been successful with the moon but i will keep trying


----------



## Scott Whaley (Apr 26, 2019)

Here is another one I took a few months ago.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 27, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> Awesome moon shots..i have not really been successful with the moon but i will keep tryingView attachment 172165


Are you aware of the Luni 11 Rule? If not, when it's dark and the moon is out just put your camera on a tripod, (use that nice zoom lens you have and zoom in all the way) focus in, camera set to F11, ISO 100 @ 1/125 sec. Either use the ten sec. timer or a remote shutter release and that's it. You can do it! I'll be waiting on the results.
Almost forgot, if it's daytime and using a big zoom lens hand held use a shutter speed of like 1/500 or faster. If they are coming out blurry still just put it on a tripod and the 10 sec. timer. You could go as low as 1/60 on ISO 100 for that if you wanted. Can't say what the light is going to be like for that, probably a bigger aper than F11, so the F stop will be your choice. Just try different F stops to see what looks best. GL!


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 27, 2019)

Jeff G said:


>


I think the half moons look best with better shadows on the craters.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 27, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome moon shots..i have not really been successful with the moon but i will keep tryingView attachment 172165
> ...


thank you...next time we have a moon i will have fun trying these settings... so far this is what i have accomplished.. the other one was just a joke.. lol... but this one is nothing to brag about either.. i am sure your tips will help alot.. thanks so much..


----------



## Raw photographer (Apr 27, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> Awesome moon shots..i have not really been successful with the moon but i will keep tryingView attachment 172165


It's very nice. The only way i know how to photograph the moon is to set the camera to manual mode, shutterspeed should be about 1/250 and the aperture about F11, I set my white balance to white fluorescent light, and ISO 100.
I also use a tripod and set the camera to count for 10 seconds before taking the shot and that reduces camera shake.
I hope maybe that will help you. not sure if it's the proper way but it works for me.

Thanks.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 27, 2019)

Raw photographer said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome moon shots..i have not really been successful with the moon but i will keep tryingView attachment 172165
> ...


thank you.. i am going to try both your way and Kirks way.. i cannot wait to give it some practice.. there will be no moon tonight or tomorrow or next day after..snow..clouds and rain ...in forcast... but i will be watching for that moon..


----------



## Raw photographer (Apr 27, 2019)

Great, cant wait to see your results.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 27, 2019)

thank you...next time we have a moon i will have fun trying these settings... so far this is what i have accomplished.. the other one was just a joke.. lol... but this one is nothing to brag about either.. i am sure your tips will help alot.. thanks so much..View attachment 172176[/QUOTE]

The first time I used the Luni 11 rule I nailed it pretty much. It's become a standard for a reason, it works! You should read up on it though to get to know all the details about it. Easy pz!
Looney 11 and Sunny 16 Rules « NEW CAMERA <<< Is it OK to post this???


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 27, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> thank you...next time we have a moon i will have fun trying these settings... so far this is what i have accomplished.. the other one was just a joke.. lol... but this one is nothing to brag about either.. i am sure your tips will help alot.. thanks so much..View attachment 172176



The first time I used the Luni 11 rule I nailed it pretty much. It's become a standard for a reason, it works! You should read up on it though to get to know all the details about it. Easy pz!
Looney 11 and Sunny 16 Rules « NEW CAMERA <<< Is it OK to post this???[/QUOTE]
oh this is so awesome.. i copied and pasted to my notes..thanks.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Apr 27, 2019)

Here is a shot of the Solar eclipse in 2016.  It's the diamond ring.


----------



## Raw photographer (Apr 27, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Mikhal (Apr 28, 2019)

First attempt hand held with my Nikon 200-500mm.  It was a spur of the moment before bed, pop out onto the front porch snap it and back inside.  Hope to be able to try again later with the tripod and remote release for better quality.


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 28, 2019)

Canon 60Da through TeleVue NP101is APO refractor using a TeleVue 2x PowerMate (effective focal ratio f/11) at ISO 100 & 1/100th sec.

The (long) story behind this (which I'll shorten here) is that I was doing some testing prior to the August 2017 total solar eclipse of the Sun in the US.  I needed to use the 2x PowerMate.  Any 2x tele-converter has a strong risk of creating reflections in blown out exposures.  The eclipse requires a huge dynamic range (getting the out-extents of the solar corona will heavily over-expose the inner parts).  So I needed to test the reflections.  

The best way to test these reflections... is to just shoot the crescent moon ... but heavily over-expose the moon and put it off to one side of the frame (the reflection should show on the opposite side).  While doing the testing ... I decided I may as well center the moon and take a proper exposure. 

This is that shot.

(And yes... the tele-converter did create reflections during the brightest exposures.)

Here is one of the eclipse photos (not stacked) during totality (technically this is the moon):






Clear Skies!
Tim


----------



## davev (Apr 29, 2019)

Sony a7III, mc-11 adapter, 2x tc, Sigma 150-600c, handheld.


----------



## Raw photographer (Apr 30, 2019)

Very nice everyone. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pez (May 1, 2019)

Just one? Here's 3, just for fun 
With Jupiter and Venus, Pentax K3+DA55-300




K3+DA*300




...and the lunar eclipse back in January, Pentax KP+DA*300+DA1.4x TC


----------



## Raw photographer (May 1, 2019)

Nice.


----------

